# Vizio has orange light on but wont power on



## alaina209 (Jul 26, 2012)

I just got the tv over craigslist and it was working fine all the way till this morning i turned it off to take my dog to the vet then when i came back home and tried to turn it on it wouldnt. I have tried the side buttons unplugging it and so forth. what do i do?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Nothing the casual user can do. If removing power doesn't work, it would need to be serviced.


----------



## zeesafety (Jul 31, 2012)

Same thing happend to me. I am going to try to call vizio and see what they say. Have you done anything else since your last post. My vizio is a e550vl lcd.


----------

